# Liberty Implements



## JDGreen_ (Feb 14, 2015)

I ordered a 3pt backhoe from Liberty Implements Sept. 11, 2014. They promised multiple delivery dates and as of Jan. after the failed delivery date passed I requested cancelation. The general manager assured me I would receive a refund. Today Feb. 14 and I have not received the refund. Calls and e-mails are not returned. I would suggest anyone considering doing business with them reconsider.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you ordered with major credit card. If so you should have no problem getting a charge Back in the company due to non-performance.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.
I'd say it time to drop dime to someone in enforcement of sort that look into these matters in your area.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it would be nothing more than a civil matter. Probably too much for small claims court and too little to hire a lawyer.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it was on-line,contact the cyber crime unit of the FBI,and put in an E3 complaint.
They will contact Liberty,and see if it's on the up and up .
I did this with a vendor,and I got great results.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> If it was on-line,contact the cyber crime unit of the FBI,and put in an E3 complaint.
> They will contact Liberty,and see if it's on the up and up .
> I did this with a vendor,and I got great results.


Good to know! I'd bet they are just overwhelmed. But word gets around quickly if you make a habit of not shooting straight with your customers. The best practice is to stay ahead of customer and give them bad news quickly or up front. You may loose a few but solidify the rest and future customers when you deliver ahead of the pessimistic projections and under budget. A client who has to chase you down to get bad news is going to be more than just a little unhappy.


----------

